# Are some types of betta "stronger" than the others?



## MrNighttime (Jul 24, 2011)

I am trying to decide what type of betta to get tomorrow. Pickle dying has me wondering if certain types of betta are hardier and last longer than others. Pickle was a veil tail and he outlasted all of the others..the females, the crowntails, the other viels...

So are there any opinions one which type of betta has the most staying power?

Just curious.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss..

I do not think the type has anything to do with it at all. I think it all depends on the environment and the history of the betta. Some bettas can be older than others and already have diseases but with nice clean warm water I think age can be very similar.


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

In terms of hardiness fighter plakats are pretty close to being bullet proof compared to the 'fancy' types, assuming basic care requirements are met.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

My walmart VT is my lone survivor.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

All bettas are the same, it just depends on the individual.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Actual fighter strain plakats are apparently tough as boots. Their only downside is that they aren't an attractive fish compared to some of the fancier strains.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

In short and not entirely conclusive, plakats are more active/'power' due to their shorter fins and more aggressive innate. However, hmpks have inherited that trait and thus can be in that category of 'power' and perhaps, attractive as well.


----------

